

Dotcom’s Mega Pushes More Bandwidth Than New Zealand - cyphersanctus
http://torrentfreak.com/dotcoms-mega-pushes-more-bandwidth-than-new-zealand-130605/

======
claudius
> Mega’s founder doesn’t specify any numbers but Mega’s bandwidth should be
> well over 100 million petabytes at this point.

Someone needs to look into their units. For ‘bandwidth’, 10^8 PB/s is
obviously…wrong – and even if that was only plain storage, each of the ~1
million users would need to use 100 PB.

I always fear that articles on subjects about which I know less (say,
medicine/biology) are as wrong as those where I have a faint understanding of
the subject at hand.

